# 2014: Trek Madone 4.9 vs 5.2



## jaroslaw (Nov 25, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I'd like to ask you for an opinion about these two bicycles. They cost same money, and both got something interesting to offer. I'm going to buy one of these, but choice aint that obvious, so please help me. As for my riding style, I'm definitely more of a racer than a tourist rider.

Trek Bicycle

Trek Bicycle

What comes to my mind while analyzing these:
not really heavy bike vs light bike (dunno what are the actual weights tho)
good frame vs very good frame
ultegra di2 vs manual ultegra
questionable wheels vs decent training wheels 

is di2 really worth it?


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

The 5.2 also has better wheels, better tires, and an Ultegra crank. As well as the integrated brakes. All the reviews I've read so far about the new 6800 Ultegra mechanical are extremely positive. I don't know that Di2 is really worth it. 

Of course, as a racer, you probably have good wheels and even better tires, but for every day training, I think the Race wheelset and the R3 tires are a big improvement over what's on the 4.9. The differences in the two frames aren't as great as they were in the past, now that the 4 series Madones have the KVF frame. The Ultegra crank is a step up over the FSA on the 4.9, too.

I had a 2013 5.2 until a careless driver ran a stop sign and totaled it (and almost me). I liked the brakes. The pads really do stay cleaner behind the seat post/BB.


----------



## jaroslaw (Nov 25, 2013)

well, as im getting married following summer, upgrading wheels right away is questionable  I was riding one road bike for 7 years, alu 9+ kg one, but no any racing on road. On the other hand for past 4 years i was doing mtb races, using road bike for training, and this year i started to participate in heavy steet races (not official), and i liked it, so i sold my road bike and now i want to buy new a decent one so i can continue + id love to try some official ones too. I also wish to feel difference between old bike and new. Im writing this so you can understand why i have no spare racing wheels while im claiming im more of a racer type 

di2 is like 380g more than mechanical. I assume that 56 frame size 5.2 will weight with look pedals around 7.5kg, while 4.9 probably 8kg?

I was pretty sure that 5.2 will be better pick, but now my thoughts are even more messed up


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

If you are getting married soon, I would suggest getting the Trek project one 7 series with Dura-Ace DI2. This will be the last bike you buy for a while so you should make it worth it.


----------



## jaroslaw (Nov 25, 2013)

hehe, believe me i keep that in mind :- ) for me this one is pretty expensive! especially if i already spent like more than 2000euro on mtb bike xD

mpre53 please answer honestly, if you would be bying new trek from 2014 range, had you go for series 4 or series 5? Are those brakes really that painful to clean? are they really getting dirty if you're avoiding rainy weather? what is weight of your madone and what size you got?


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

jaroslaw said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'd like to ask you for an opinion about these two bicycles. They cost same money, and both got something interesting to offer. I'm going to buy one of these, but choice aint that obvious, so please help me. As for my riding style, I'm definitely more of a racer than a tourist rider.
> 
> ...


I'd skip the DI2. Ultegra 6800 is excellent and slapping electronic shifting on top of it, unnecessary and just throwing extra money down the hole. If you are planning on keeping the bike a long time, not having electronic components in my view lowers maintenance costs and more important hassles. I'm also old school and feel bikes should be mechanical. Focus on good solid wheels, gearing and a quality frame, that's what you ride. The electronics are just gizmos.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

jaroslaw said:


> hehe, believe me i keep that in mind :- ) for me this one is pretty expensive! especially if i already spent like more than 2000euro on mtb bike xD
> 
> mpre53 please answer honestly, if you would be bying new trek from 2014 range, had you go for series 4 or series 5? Are those brakes really that painful to clean? are they really getting dirty if you're avoiding rainy weather? what is weight of your madone and what size you got?


I'd go with the 5 series again. Right now I'm waiting out the insurance claim, and how much I get for replacement value will determine how I go. I may have to go elsewhere, like the Tarmac SL 4 comp for under $3000 US, if I don't get full replacement value on the Madone. But if I can swing a 2014 5.2, I'll do it again.

The brakes aren't a big deal. I really don't understand how people have problems pulling the rear wheel on theirs. I pulled it once a week to clean the cassette. Changed out one tube on the road without any problem. It's no harder to pull and replace the rear than on any other bike I've had. I don't get it. And the brakes really do stay cleaner than other bikes. I had mine in the rain a few times.

Mine was a 60 cm. I never weighed it.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Trek_5200 said:


> I'd skip the DI2. Ultegra 6800 is excellent and slapping electronic shifting on top of it, unnecessary and just throwing extra money down the hole. If you are planning on keeping the bike a long time, not having electronic components in my view lowers maintenance costs and more important hassles. I'm also old school and feel bikes should be mechanical. Focus on good solid wheels, gearing and a quality frame, that's what you ride. The electronics are just gizmos.


+1.....I couldn't agree more...


----------



## jaroslaw (Nov 25, 2013)

thx for help, so i guess first choice was good one. Any info about stock configuration weight of 5.2?


----------



## Soaring Vulture (Jun 25, 2013)

Trek_5200 said:


> I'd skip the DI2. Ultegra 6800 is excellent and slapping electronic shifting on top of it, unnecessary and just throwing extra money down the hole. If you are planning on keeping the bike a long time, not having electronic components in my view lowers maintenance costs and more important hassles. I'm also old school and feel bikes should be mechanical. Focus on good solid wheels, gearing and a quality frame, that's what you ride. The electronics are just gizmos.


I massively agree. I'm sure electronic shifting is fine but there's something that creeps me about it. Maybe it's because of the Ducati's I used to ride; everything electric on them was a source of grief. So when I'm on 2 wheels, I don't want to worry about positive and negative charges.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

jaroslaw said:


> thx for help, so i guess first choice was good one. Any info about stock configuration weight of 5.2?


Trek doesn't list weights on its bike specs, and I never weighed mine. Obviously, it'll vary with the frame size. As I said above, mine was 60 cm and I would guess the weight between 16 and 18 pounds Figure 7-8 kg for you.


----------



## jaroslaw (Nov 25, 2013)

FYI

i managed to achieve information on weights for few models of trek for certain sizes:
domane 5,2 size 56 cm -> 7,7 kg
madone 5.2 size 56 cm -> 7,5 kg
madone 4.9 size 56 cm -> 8.2 kg
domane 4.3 size 56 cm -> 8.9 kg
madone 4.9 size 56 cm -> 5,15kg without wheels
madone 5.2 size 56 cm -> 4.9kg without wheels

One more information, frame of 5.2 itself is around 100g less than frame alone of 4.9, then its another 70g less on fork, so 5.2 frameset in total is lighter by 170g when compared to 4.9.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

As an aside, Trek doesn't sell the 4.9 in the states. To get Di2 on a 4 series Madone, we'd have to do a Project 1 build, and it would run almost $2000 US more than the 5.2 with 6800.

That being said, I'd still get the 5.2 even if the 4.9 was available here.


----------

